
Clients from Hell - shdon
http://clientsfromhell.net/clientstories
======
Theodores
I would like to see a more serious take on this idea. I would like to be able
to read about badly managed web projects and be able to post my own, with
details such as company names and people removed/obfuscated so that there is
nothing personal going on.

Ideally, when in a situation where the project is being ran into the ground
(we have all been there), one would be able to pull up a few 'other-peoples
projects' that have failed due to the same scenarios/decisions taken. So
things would not be personal conjecture, but a bit more evidence based. So,
instead of saying 'we shouldn't do this because I think it is doomed to
failure' you would be able to show that 'doing x' really can doom a project
and has done so in many situations. You could then make the case for doing 'y'
because it is quite clear that 'x' is just plain wrong or old fashioned.

It could also be useful if there was some contrasts, so, if a programmer found
himself on a team where the product turned out to be jolly good then the
reasons for how that happened could be described in contrast to experience
found elsewhere by said programmer.

There could also be an award attached, quite a fearful award because company
names and individuals would get their names in print. Similar to the awards
for bad films etc, it would be a reputation that would stick around on the web
for a long, long time.

~~~
jiggy2011
The Daily wtf has a number of articles like these, but I guess the problem is
that you either have to change the story so much that it barely resembles the
original in any useful way. Simply changing the names is probably not
sufficient for people involved not to guess what it is referring too.

------
josephjrobison
I love the site but I'm convinced 80% of these stories are fake or highly
embellished.

~~~
busterarm
All of them are well within the realm of possibility.

A friend of mine is an animator and a whole team of his was employed working
on an educational cartoon. Two weeks before the close of the project, the
client said "God told me in a dream not to do this project anymore." The
client ended up not paying for any of the months of work already completed on
the project and the team ended up sacked by the studio.

On the East Coast, being paid 6 months after completion of a project or not at
all is almost the rule.

------
nimeshneema
Received this message from a client recently:

"Make sure the design you prepare for our iPhone app take into consideration,
the upcoming iPhone 6 screen size apart from iPhone 4 and iPhone 5"

Not sure who to blame...

------
holyjaw
And the IT version:
[http://reddit.com/r/talesfromtechsupport](http://reddit.com/r/talesfromtechsupport)

------
jiggy2011
There's also [http://thedailywtf.com/](http://thedailywtf.com/)

------
minimaxir
I'd also recommend reading the comments on each CFH post. They're surprisingly
not terrible.

